#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Значение термина дхармадхату

## Сергей Хос

Попалось тут странное выражение:
санскр.: sarvadharmadhātu-sattvabhavanāni
тиб. chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad la

Takasaki на англ переводит: 
all the living beings in all the universal region

Вопрос: что за необычное употребление слова дхармадхату? Кто-нибудь встречал такое?

И еще, в догонку, из того же текста:
atha ca punaḥ saṃjñāgrāhavinibaddhā
На тибетском это de lta mod kyi 'du shes kyi 'dzin pas, англ. перевод дан просто как "связанные ложными представлениями", но у меня есть подозрение, что там все сложнее, поскольку de lta mod kyi = though indeed it is like that, и при таком прочтении получается "связанные моментальностью (отрывочностью?) своего восприятия".
А что там на санскр.?

----------


## До

> Попалось тут странное выражение:
> санскр.: *sarvadharmadhātu-sattvabhavanāni*
> тиб. chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad la
> 
> Takasaki на англ переводит: 
> *all the living beings in all the universal region*
> Вопрос: что за необычное употребление слова дхармадхату? Кто-нибудь встречал такое?


Он не эту фразу так переводит, у вас пол перевода от соседней фразы, а перевод _sarvadharmadhātu_ вы вообще не привели.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он не эту фразу так переводит, у вас пол перевода от соседней фразы, а перевод _sarvadharmadhātu_ вы вообще не привели.


Не понял.
sarvadharmadhātu = all the universal region
sattvabhavanāni = the living beings [пребывающие]

Что не так?

----------


## До

> Не понял.
> sarvadharmadhātu = all the universal region
> sattvabhavanāni = the living beings [пребывающие]
> 
> Что не так?


Зачеркнул то, что не так. Приведите всю фразу целиком и сами всё увидите...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачеркнул то, что не так. Приведите всю фразу целиком и сами всё увидите...


Не понимаю, почему вы так считаете. У Такасаки даже примечание дано к этому месту:

...all the living beings in all the universal region 49)

49) sarvadharmadhātu-sattvabhavanāni, T. chos-kyi dbyiñs sems-can-gyi gnas thamscad-la, T. regards ' sarva ' as relating to bhavana. But cf ' sarvadharmadhātuprasrtam tathāgatajñānam ' (Rāsfrapālapariprcchā, p. 4, 1. 12) C. om. ' dharmadhātu '.

Похоже, он только сомневался, к чему относится sarva, и на всякий случай поставил all два раза.
Чтоб уж наверняка. )))

Вся фраза целиком:
tatas tathāgato 'saṅgena tathāgatajñānena sarvadharmadhātusattvabhavanāni vyavalokyâcāryasaṃjñā bhavati |

----------


## Svarog

на мой непрофессиональный взгляд, два раза "all" подчеркивают тотальность и неограниченность этого явления.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> на мой непрофессиональный взгляд, два раза "all" подчеркивают тотальность и неограниченность этого явления.


вообще-то, переводчик должен переводить, а не подчеркивать.

----------

Аурум (09.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Попалось тут странное выражение:
> санскр.: sarvadharmadhātu-sattvabhavanāni
> тиб. chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad la


Что-то странное. И с английским также не сходится.
С тибетского получилось бы:
дхармадхату во всех состояниях живых существ...

В принципе это ближе по сути




> И еще, в догонку, из того же текста:
> atha ca punaḥ saṃjñāgrāhavinibaddhā
> На тибетском это de lta mod kyi 'du shes kyi 'dzin pas, англ. перевод дан просто как "связанные ложными представлениями", но у меня есть подозрение, что там все сложнее, поскольку de lta mod kyi = though indeed it is like that, и при таком прочтении получается "связанные моментальностью (отрывочностью?) своего восприятия".
> А что там на санскр.?


Тиб.
Таким образом, поскольку воспринимается отрывочным (или моментарным) различением (распознаванием и пр.), то ...

Но лучше весь отрывок на тибетском  :Smilie: 
Про ложное там ни слова

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## До

Хотя, может это я ошибся и действительно Takasaki написал такую лажу.

http://www.fodian.net/world/ratnagotra_tetral.pdf

Rgvbh 24.2-7
tatas tathāgato 'saṅgena tathāgatajñānena sarvadharmadhātusattvabhavanāni
vyavalokyâcāryasaṃjñā bhavati | aho bataime sattvā yathāvat tathāgatajñānaṃ na prajānanti |
tathāgatajñānânupraviṣṭāś ca | yan nv aham eṣāṃ sattvānām āryeṇa mārgôpadeśena
sarvasaṃjñākṛtabandhanâpanayanaṃ kuryā yathā svayam evâryamārgabalâdhānena mahatīṃ
saṃjñāgranthiṃ vinivartya tathāgatajñānaṃ pratyabhijānīran | tathāgatasamatāṃ cânuprāpnuyuḥ |
te tathāgatamārgôpadeśena sarvasaṃjñākṛtabandhanāni vyapanayanti |

Takasaki 191-92
Therefore, the Tathāgata, having *observed* the state of all the living beings *in all the universal
region* by his unobstructed Wisdom, resolves to be a teacher [and says:] 'What a pity! These living
beings cannot cognize properly the Wisdom of the Tathāgata, though it penetrates them. O ! I shall
try to withdraw all the obstacles made by wrong conceptions for the sake of these living beings
through the teaching of [8-fold] Holy Path, in order that they would by themselves, by accepting the
power of the Holy Path, cast off the big knot of conceptions and would recognize the Wisdom of the
Tathāgata [within themselves], also that they would obtain equality with the Tathāgata'.

Я не внимательно глянул мельком на vyava*lokya*acāryasaṃjñā и решил, что там _lokya_ производное от _loka_ - и соотв. _region_, который Татхагата осмотрел.

*lokya* mf(%{A})n. granting a free sphere of action , bestowing freedom A1s3vGr2. ; diffused over the world , world-wide MBh. (C. %{loukya}) ; conducive to the attainment of a better world , heavenly BhP. ; customary , ordinary. correct , right , real , actual S3Br. MBh. ; usual , every-day MBh. ; n. free space or sphere S3Br. 

Сходные слова:

*vyavalokana* n. ( %{lok}) the act of taking a view of DivyA7v. 
*vyavalokanavalokita* mfn. looked upon , viewed , beheld ib.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> вообще-то, переводчик должен переводить, а не подчеркивать.


Как Вам будет угодно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как Вам будет угодно.


Хос прав. Переводчик не должен додумывать то, чего в тексте нет. В принципе для текстов по дхарме есть некоторые ограничения по новоделам. Хотя сами тибетцы частенько додумывали то, чего в текстах не было.  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (09.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Universal region заодно с living beings, возможно, это sarva...bhavanAni (все...жилища).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что-то странное. И с английским также не сходится.
> С тибетского получилось бы:
> дхармадхату во всех состояниях живых существ...
> В принципе это ближе по сути


Вот что меня и напрягает. Не понимаю, что за ж.с., пребывающие в дхармадхату.

des na de bzhin gshegs pa chags pa med pa'i de bzhin gshegs pa'i ye shes kyis chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad la rnam par gzigs nas |




> Но лучше весь отрывок на тибетском 
> Про ложное там ни слова


Ну если de lta mod kyi действительно значит ограниченное, фрагментарное, то это можно интерпретировать и как "ложное", только это будет не совсем точно.
Поэтому я и прошу знающих санскр. уточнить, что там в исходнике.

----------


## До

Тяжело понять как думал Такасаки, вот мой вариант:

tatas -- Therefore,
tathāgato -- the Tathāgata,
'saṅgena -- by
tathāgata -- his
_jñānena_ -- unobstructed _Wisdom_
_sarva_ -- in _all_
dharmadhātu -- the universal region
sattva_bhava_nāni -- _the state_ of all the living beings
_vyava_lokya -- _having_ observed 
acārya -- a teacher 
saṃjñā -- resolves 
bhavati -- to be 

"Therefore, the Tathāgata, having observed the state of all the living beings in all the universal region by his unobstructed Wisdom, resolves to be a teacher".
tatas tathāgato 'saṅgena tathāgatajñānena sarvadharmadhātusattvabhavanāni vyavalokyâcāryasaṃjñā bhavati |

Ну вот моё скоромное мнение, что это очень странно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тяжело понять как думал Такасаки, вот мой вариант


Так а что там не самом-то деле с дхармадхату?
Действительно это место пребывания жс?

----------


## Карма Палджор

О. Более полный вариант. уже лучше




> Вот что меня и напрягает. Не понимаю, что за ж.с., пребывающие в дхармадхату.


 :Smilie: 




> des na de bzhin gshegs pa chags pa med pa'i de bzhin gshegs pa'i ye shes kyis chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad la rnam par gzigs nas


Таким образом Татхагата видит дхармадхату во всех состояниях живых существ благодаря изначальной мудрости Татхагаты, что не имеет привязанности. Увидев ...

А второй кусок можно в полном варианте?

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2011), Сергей Ч (09.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

В прочем вместо состояний, можно сказать и жилищ, или видов существ, или миров существ.

----------

Кунсанг (09.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Таким образом Татхагата видит дхармадхату во всех состояниях живых существ благодаря изначальной мудрости Татхагаты, что не имеет привязанности. Увидев ...


Тогда странное управление sems can *gyi* gnas. Должно быть na или la или как-то еще.




> А второй кусок можно в полном варианте?


de lta mod kyi 'du shes kyi 'dzin pas bcings pa'i byis pa rnams kyis de bzhin gshegs pa'i ye shes mi shes rab tu mi shes shing nyams su mi myong

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда странное управление sems can *gyi* gnas. Должно быть na или la или как-то еще.


Неа. Тут всё нормально. состояния (кого/чего) живых существ, миры (кого-чего) живых существ

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кажется понял:
видит дхармадхату во всех состояниях живых существ: chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad *la*

Ну а в санскр. варианте так можно прочесть?

Существа в дхармадхату или дхармадхату в существах?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> de lta mod kyi 'du shes kyi 'dzin pas bcings pa'i byis pa rnams kyis de bzhin gshegs pa'i ye shes mi shes rab tu mi shes shing nyams su mi myong


Итак, те дети, что опутаны моментарным различающим восприятием, не постигают изначальную мудрость Татхагаты, совершенно не понимают, не переживают в опыте

----------


## Сергей Хос

> опутаны моментарным различающим восприятием,


ну вот и я так же решил.
Но все же интересно, что там в санскрите.

----------


## Юй Кан

*dharmadhaatu*
-- m. "the element of law or of existence ", one of the 18 Dhatus of the Buddhists;
-- a Buddha (whose essence is law) L.

И ещё: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharmadhatu

----------


## До

> Так а что там не самом-то деле с дхармадхату? Действительно это место пребывания жс?


Телепатией пока на владею.

Решил глянуть в китайский. Вышло примерно так:

T 1611 Rm-Zs 827b23-29
爾時  тогда
如來  Татхагата
以  с помощью
無障閡  беспрепятственного
清淨  полностью чистого
 天眼。божественного ока.

觀察  осмотрел
一切  всех
諸  различных
眾生  живых существ
身。тело.

既  затем
觀察  осмотр
已  прекратив
作  сделал
如是  такое
言。утверждение.

奇哉奇哉。странно! странно!

云何  почему
如來  Татхагата
具足  полностью
智慧。мудрый
在於  находится в
身  тела
中  середине
而  и тем не менее
不知  не имеют понятия
見。[не] видят.

我   я
當  должен применить
方便  искуссные средства
教  учить
彼  их
眾生  всех живых существ
覺悟  чтоб поняли
聖道。учение мудрых...

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ну вот и я так же решил.
> Но все же интересно, что там в санскрите.


Все, разобрался, вопрос снимается.
de lta mod kyi - просто связка с предыдущим предложением: "Хотя это и так...".

Так что все просто: Хотя это и так, но детские [умы], связанные (одержимые) самджней...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 如來  Татхагата
> 具足  полностью
> 智慧。мудрый
> 在於  находится в
> 身  тела
> 中  середине


Класс, спасибо.
Значит, все-таки дхармадхату в теле, а не наоборот, что логично.
Такасаки - фтопку?

----------


## До

> Существа в дхармадхату или дхармадхату в существах?


Думаю мы это уже не узнаем. Кампаунд там типа "дхармадхатные существа" - по большому счёту все к чему угодно может относиться любым образом. Так что только комментарий искать. (В основном комментарии ради раскрытия таких разночтений и пишут.)

----------


## До

> sarva -- in all
> dharmadhātu -- the universal region
> sattvabhavanāni -- the state of all the living beings


Как вариант: осмотрел "всех бытующих в дхармадхату существ" ("осмотрел всё дхармадхату"). Вероятно дхармадхату тут это синоним как "всё вообще". Или же осмотрел мысленно (только дхармадхату (сфера ментальных объектов), а другие дхату незадеты (не ездил лично по всей галактике).) Или осмотрел умы (дхармадхаты) всех существ.

----------


## Greedy

Может быть только "видеть дхармадхату в существах".
(Чувствующие) существа в буддийской терминологии - это не тело-с-разумом, а особенность восприятия. Оно может быть в виде "чувствующего существа", виде "Арьи" и в виде "Будды". Разница в том, какими характеристиками обладает восприятие.
Будда естественным образом видит, что восприятие не обладает воспринимающим, а является вместилищем для всего воспринимаемого - дхармадхату.
_Источник: комментарии на Махаяна-уттаратантра-шастру._

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дхармадхату в существах, и существа' в дхармадхату.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может быть только "видеть дхармадхату в существах".


Да, из контекста всего отрывка именно так и получается.
Там же о том, что подобно тому, как огромная ткань с нарисованной на ней вселенной была бы помещена внутрь мельчайшего атома, так же и безграничная природа будды заключена во всех ж.с.
Тогда получается параллель природа будды - дхармадхату.
Но в общем, наверное, имеется в виду, типа, безграничность разума.

----------


## Greedy

Природа будды, дхармадхату и дхармакая очень часто рассматриваются как синонима. Разница в контексте.
Когда говорят о "бытие" будды, то говорят, что он пребывает в теле дхарм (дхармакая). Когда говорят о чём-то, лежащем в основе всей когнитивной деятельности, то говорят о природе будды и её свойствах. Когда говорят о тожественности всех чувствующих существ, говорят, что они являются вместилищем (сферой) всего воспринимаемого - дхармадхату.

----------


## Нико

Не так давно Его Святейшество Далай-лама давал в Дхасе комментарий на текст Нагарджуны "Восхваление Дхармадхату". На основе известных толкований этого труда он пояснил, что дхармадхату имеет несколько значений -- ясный свет ума и природа будды.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Решил глянуть в китайский. Вышло примерно так:


Забавно, что с китайского вышло понятнее всего.
Мне еще давным-давно один китаист говорил, что понять махаяну можно только на китайском ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Возможно gnas здесь означает 9 видов живых существ. см. sems can gyi gnas pa dgu. Там перечисляются девять видов живых существ. 

des na de bzhin gshegs pa chags pa med pa'i de bzhin gshegs pa'i ye shes kyis chos kyi dbyings sems can gyi gnas thams cad la rnam par ...  

"Таким образом, Татхагаты изначальной мудростью Татхагат, что лишена привязанности, совершенно видя Дхармадхату во всех (9) локах живых существ" или все локи живых существ совершенно рассматривает как Дхармадхату. Все места обитания живых существ как Дхармадхату и самих жс как Дхармадхату.

----------


## Алексей Л

Дхармадату -это основа бытия, она- место пребывания всех ЖС включая просветленных. Непроявленная основа- это нирвана а проявленная основа - сансара

----------


## Иляна

Дхату буквально переводится как сокровищница.
Дхатавах - элементы, составные части.
Может быть Сокровищница Дхармы? Или составные части дхармы.

----------


## Нико

> Забавно, что с китайского вышло понятнее всего.
> Мне еще давным-давно один китаист говорил, что понять махаяну можно только на китайском ))))


Турман бы с этим местами не согласился).

----------


## Иляна

"Саттва оживляет (делает доступными) все элементы дхармы."
Если все вместе. 

Во всяком случае так логично. Если саттвы нет, то как ни полна была бы сокровищница дхармы, все равно ни во что не врубишься. Впрочем, может все и не так.

----------

